# Hello from Memphis



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* InRutDXT. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## cdtac1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi, I'm just north of you!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Welcome!*

Hey, welcome to the site. I'm fairly new myself. Live in Columbus and bowhunt deer in Southern Ohio.

Good luck & see you around!

-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk InRutDXT :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Buckslayer12 (Sep 28, 2008)

:welcomesign: to Archery Talk. i live just south of you !


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Bowhuntersrave (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

